# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [Dbutant] Fentre mot de passe

## sjo32

Bonjour je suis dbutant,

Dans une fentre windows (W1)  j'ai un bouton "valider" et 1 case  cocher ds une dw. lors que ma cas est coche et que je clique sur le bouton "valider" j'ai une fentre windows (W2) qui souvre pour saisir un mot de passe. Si le mot de passe saisie est Ok je retourne sur W1 et je continue  excuter le script...(le script enregistre ds une table)

Mon problme est que lorsque je reviens sur W1 aprs avoir saisie le bon mot de passe il n'excute pas la fin du script (comme si je n'avais pas r-xcut l'vennement clicked du bouton valider)

Je suis dsol, je ne suis pas prcis..

Pouvez-vous m'aider

Seb ::roll::

----------


## bertrand_nt

La fenetre du mot de passe devrait tre une fenetre de type *Response et main ou ...*

----------


## libuma

le script qui suit l'open(w2) dans w1 est execut directement apres avoir ouvert l'autre fenntre..
Il n'attend pas que tu fermes celle ci !

----------


## Bricowage

> le script qui suit l'open(w2) dans w1 est execut directement apres avoir ouvert l'autre fenntre..
> Il n'attend pas que tu fermes celle ci !


Sauf si w2 est du type response

----------


## erfindel

Effectue ton ouverture de W2 avec un 

```
OpenWithParm()
```

 par exmple et dans ce cas tu peux passer des informations a ta fentre. De plus ta W1 attendra la fermeture de W2 pour continuer son code.
Dans ton venement click de ton bouton tu peux faire un 

```
CloseWithReturn()
```

 afin de passer des informations de W2  W1 afin de savoir si il faut continuer ou afficher une erreur pour le mot de passe par exemple :-)

----------

